# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Agnitum выпускает новую продуктовую линейку Outpost 8

## CyberWriter

ксперты в области безопасности ПК из компании Agnitum сообщают о выпуске новой версии продуктовой линейки — Outpost 8. Новые Outpost Security Suite Pro (OSS), Outpost Firewall Pro (OFP) и Outpost Antivirus Pro (OAV) с поддержкой Windows 8 предлагают усовершенствования в аспекте удобства использования и новый защитный функционал.
Одновременно с официальным релизом Outpost 8 Agnitum объявляет о специальном предложении, распространяющемся на комплексное антивирусное решение и отдельный межсетевой экран (фаервол). Для этих продуктов пожизненные лицензии на 3 ПК доступны всего за 1599 руб. и 1199 рублей соответственно. Акция действует только до 31 декабря 2012 года включительно.
Пожизненное предложение на Outpost Security Suite и Outpost Firewall, являющихся лидерами продаж среди решений Agnitum, приурочено к выпуску новой продуктовой линейки, которая представляет новый дизайн и структуру пользовательского интерфейса и усиливает механизмы проактивной защиты. Пожизненная лицензия подразумевает не ограниченные по сроку обновления антивирусных баз и бесплатные апгрейды в течение всего жизненного цикла продукта. Следуя своему девизу «купи и больше не плати» и предлагая непрерывную защиту, Agnitum фактически отменяет само понятие «срока годности» применительно к безопасности и сознательно отказывается от продажи обновлений в рамках данной акции.
«Версия Outpost 8 — одна из важнейших вех для компании Agnitum с момента ее создания в 1999 году. Продукты, которые широко известны среди компьютерных «гиков» и профессионалов в области защиты данных, выходят на массовый рынок. Мы сделали Outpost еще более удобным в использовании, при этом сохраняя тот же высочайший уровень безопасности и защиты», — комментирует исполнительный директор Agnitum Михаил Захряпин. — «В ознаменование выпуска новой линейки мы объявляем уникальную для антивирусной индустрии акцию. Заплатив 1599 рублей за комплекс безопасности Outpost Security Suite, вы будете получать ВСЕ обновления, включая обновления антивирусных баз, пожизненно, без каких-либо временных ограничений».
Комплексный Outpost Security Suite, флагманский продукт Agnitum, это антивирусное решение, усиленное брандмауэром и модулем превентивной защиты, который противодействует новейшим угрозам и предупреждает о подозрительной активности на ПК, а также удобными инструментами для безопасного веб-серфинга.
Среди новинок Outpost 8:
полная совместимость с операционной системой Windows 8;
полностью обновленный интуитивный интерфейс, включающий в себя:
оптимизированное отображение статуса защиты с мгновенным доступом к обновлениям и информации о лицензии;
реорганизованное меню антивирусного сканера с удобно расположенными опциями;
визуальное усиление основных пунктов меню в целях удобства навигации (заголовки функциональных элементов дублируются в правой и левой части интерфейса);
опцию включения/отключения модулей защиты, доступную по одному щелчку мыши, в обновленном меню настроек;
а также многие другие усовершенствования.
расширенная проактивная защита для 64-битной версии Outpost
В то время как большинство производителей антивирусных решений склонны уделять меньшее внимание 64-битным системам, как это ярко проиллюстрировало недавнее тестирование Matousec.com, Agnitum отдельно заботится о пользователях 64-битных ПК и предлагает защиту, полностью удовлетворяющую их требованиям по безопасности.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

Немного сумбурно выглядят заявления разработчиков о изменениях...
Например,из новой версии исчез модуль Антиспам,а об этом нет сообщений в пресс-релизе.Также отсутствуют кнопки-ссылки на "организованный пользователями «Форум Outpost» и онлайн-сервис «Проверить-Ваш-ПК»",которые в финале должны располагаться в обновленном меню «Помощь и техническая поддержка»...Это самые явные несоответствия при беглом осмотре.

----------

